# so raven.....



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

....wearing garments of color today?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 3, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ....*wearing garments of color today*?


Man...I hope she didn't take my advice about the clown stuff :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

bite me jonmikal...

its hard to be scary in tacky-kahki color.....

this sucks..

elvira did not wear color for a reason...

quit it!   i need serious help in hexing...got to get rid of certain hateful people that are over me...they seem to think i might be "scary"  ( no sh*tz...)

its really affecting my out look...and personality.......can you imagine me in kahki????????????????????????????????  uke-rig: 

help........help.....they are trying to make me go.....
SOCCER MOM-ISH!!!!!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> bite me jonmikal...
> 
> its hard to be scary in tacky-kahki color.....
> 
> ...



Hey! I was Elvira for Halloween on year! I won the prize for 'sexiest costume!'


----------



## kelox (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> bite me jonmikal...
> 
> its hard to be scary in tacky-kahki color.....
> 
> ...


All you need now is the wood paneled minivan.:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> All you need now is the wood paneled minivan.:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:



kelox, i like you, i really do...and your new...

dont make me hex you, son.....the eye of newt is warming up as we speak..
luv ya ...mean it....

***stirs pot in my office...***

*sniff sniff* smell that??? smells alot like sulfer,dont it??  i am making a brew for the rats..i mean ladies up stairs ......

rubble rubble, no trouble no toil...

making a new drink that brings some boils..

irritate enough and i will see you squirm..

turn you from human resources to a miserable worm......  :lmao: 

**wink wink...**


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> kelox, i like you, i really do...and your new...
> 
> dont make me hex you, son.....the eye of newt is warming up as we speak..
> luv ya ...mean it....
> ...


 
do you feel like Jethro Bodine when Granny makes him put on his Sunday Best?

apologies .... really. I know how hard it is for you ... but I gotta give a big holla to the admin at the hospital ... thanks to them, my wardrobe just got updated ... 

Oh, wait ... wrong thread ... should have gone over to corry's thank you thread ... apologies, again ... 

Don't be ugly to Kelox ... he just got back from the middle east (where rangers lead the way) ... look at your armband, babe ... support ... support ... drink ... support .... 

Pull out your fish head ... get out the Pepperidge Farm Goldfish and share the love.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> do you feel like Jethro Bodine when Granny makes him put on his Sunday Best?
> 
> apologies .... really.  I  know how hard it is for you ... but I gotta give a big holla to the admin at the hospital ... thanks to them, my wardrobe just got updated ...
> 
> ...



i wasnt being ugly to him...swear...( sorry kelox, did not mean to be ugly, having a trying day here....dont know if i can take much more to rattle my cage...)

i actually was hexing the over blown knuckle draggin, ethel mertz wanna be that thinks all women should have been created equal, how dare i have a creative much less different veiw point than hers...and since "sister christian goes to the high and mighty church of her peers"  she thinks i must for sure and certain be of the devil....( hag...crone... busybody...)

so....when in rome.......      ( how long does it take to really seep in with this concoction???  pallie...hav you used this one before???)     

wonder how long it will take me to goth up kahki....( even i cant do all miracles of fashion...!!! some things just have ta die on their own...)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

Somehow I can't see the Queen of the Night needing camouflage gear.
It would be like the Grim Reaper turning up in Army surplus.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Somehow I can't see the Queen of the Night needing camouflage gear.
> It would be like the Grim Reaper turning up in Army surplus.



EXACTLY!!  thank you very much!!!

i get no respect around here...

i have had more people come up to me today to say, " it just doesnt look like you..."  no kidding....  

thats cause its not me...just a figment of admin imagination...!!


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Somehow I can't see the Queen of the Night needing camouflage gear.
> It would be like the Grim Reaper turning up in Army surplus.


 

I know the perfect person to teach you to salute and say 'hooah', raven ... want me to call him?!?!?  :heart:  :heart: 


Alas, Hertzie Baby ... it's true.  She has a choice of navy, white and black accents with a mandatory kahki jacket ... a dressy type jacket.

But underneath ... she's still the same Q of the N that we all know and love.  Clothes may make the man, Ravie, but they will never make you.  It's who you are on the inside that counts.  We love you for who you are inside.  

Freaky, eh?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Clothes may make the man, Ravie, but they will never make you.


Does that mean she is still a virgin?


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Does that mean she is still a virgin?


 
of the highest sacraficial quality, darlin


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> of the highest sacraficial quality, darlin


A sacrificial virgin? That's a euphemism for 'the ugliest girl in the Village'.
Always with the insults.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Does that mean she is still a virgin?



 


(dont i wish....)

you gotta admit, oh great pallie of mine.....

clothes make or break how you feel.... if your a jeans person, and have to wear glitter and glam...your very uncomfortable...

i am tired of feeling like i am hiding under a bushel...(makes you wanna sing the old vacation bible school song, 'eh??)

let my light shine, people... i just gotta be me.....( spoke loud and long...would someone play i am woman, hear me roar...??)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i am tired of feeling like i am hiding under a bushel...(makes you wanna sing the old vacation bible school song, 'eh??)
> 
> let my light shine, people... i just gotta be me.....( spoke loud and long...would someone play i am woman, hear me roar...??)


If you are going to start singing then I think we are going to have to use a thicker, heavier bushel....... and a lot of sacks and straw and stuff.
Or maybe we could move further away.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> A sacrificial virgin? That's a euphemism for 'the ugliest girl in the Village'.
> Always with the insults.




would you quit looking please????  thats why i dont post a pic...

hello?  wanna go blind???

can you say hag from hades....???  can you say, " oh my god, put that thing back..."

let say this, on a sunny day,when i walk past, you can hear people say, i thought the elephant man was a man......????

or, " thats why they call them nuns.....cause they aint gettin nun...." :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> A sacrificial virgin? That's a euphemism for 'the ugliest girl in the Village'.
> Always with the insults.


 
NEVAH!

It's always the blond with the big boombas and teeny tiny waist ... the only difference is she's in a white flowy dress.

If you count the white priestess cape ... she could be one ...

( I would never insult my Pallie in her darkest hours ... especially over fashion troubles ... I even have on kahki today ... in support ...)

(hoorah, pallie ... hooeffinrah)


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> NEVAH!
> 
> It's always the blond with the big boombas and teeny tiny waist ... the only difference is she's in a white flowy dress.
> 
> ...



pleeeeaassee...... dont wear kahki.... not for me... dont make that sacrifice...

i'm not worth it..

for the love of me, put on black..!!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> If you are going to start singing then I think we are going to have to use a thicker, heavier bushel....... and a lot of sacks and straw and stuff.
> Or maybe we could move further away.


 
this little light of mine
i'm gonna let it shine
this little light of mine
i'm gonna let it shine
let it shine
let it shine
let it shine 

see hertz, that didn't hurt!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> this little light of mine
> i'm gonna let it shine
> this little light of mine
> i'm gonna let it shine
> ...



hide it under a bushel..?  NO

i'm gonna let it shine...
sing it with me... now the ladies...in chinese.....


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> pleeeeaassee...... dont wear kahki.... not for me... dont make that sacrifice...
> 
> *i'm not worth it..*
> 
> for the love of me, put on black..!!! :mrgreen:


 
don't get your knickers in a wad ... I have on the hershey's kiss sweater ... thought I might get a run to Best Buy this afternoon ... to no avail.

I go back to the black tomorrow ... that's when I'll get the Best Buy call ... you wait and see.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> It's always the blond with the big boombas and teeny tiny waist ... the only difference is she's in a white flowy dress.


That was only in a certain kind of movie.
In real life a girl like that would be far too valuable to waste.



Why are my ears bleeding?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> don't get your knickers in a wad ... I have on the hershey's kiss sweater ... thought I might get a run to Best Buy this afternoon ... to no avail.
> 
> I go back to the black tomorrow ... that's when I'll get the Best Buy call ... you wait and see.




darlin, there aint a hoorah alive that wouldnt want their chick in black...

and if they really dont, then change their mind...!!

( hello, pot...my names kettle....)


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> That was only in a certain kind of movie.
> In real life a girl like that would be far too valuable to waste.


 
then Ravie Babie will most certainly have a place upon a torch lit shrine ... basking in grapes and palm fronds ... worshipped by the natives ...

*44 oz of 'ritas are gone, Pallie ... but I'll buy more ... hic ...*


----------



## kelox (Jan 3, 2006)

Did someone say virgin???????????


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> That was only in a certain kind of movie.
> In real life a girl like that would be far too valuable to waste.
> 
> 
> ...



oops, it was supposed to be your nose, i'm off a hair today, sorry!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i'm off a hair today, sorry!


I thought you were off every day...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Did someone say virgin???????????




as in olive oil... thats about as virginal as me and pallie can get....


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> darlin, *there aint a hoorah alive* that wouldnt want their chick in black...
> 
> and if they really dont, then change their mind...!!
> 
> ( hello, pot...my names kettle....)


 
does that mean I can swagger up and say, "I gotcher hoorah, honey ..." legally ?!?!?!


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I thought you were off every day...


 
she's never off ... just a bit left ...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I thought you were off every day...




my aim is being redirected because of the da*m kahki i have to wear....

this so sucks....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> as in olive oil... thats about as *virginal* as me and pallie can get....


I hope that isn't a misprint.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> she's never off ... just a bit left ...



** hand up to face, doing groucho marx..**  i should have left hours ago!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> she's never off ... just a bit left ...


I think the bit that's left is off.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I hope that isn't a misprint.



ITS THE KAHKI.... ITS POSSESSED....( not of anything useful mind you...)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ITS THE KAHKI.... ITS POSSESSED....


It's possessed by you :hertz:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I hope that isn't a misprint.



actually, its been so long, i forgot how to spell it, since it didnt apply to me any longer...!! :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

waaahahhahaaaaaaa.....* most evil laugh....**


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> actually, its been so long, i forgot how to spell it, since it didnt apply to me any longer...!! :mrgreen:


 
I don't think he meant that ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I don't think he meant that ...


It was the association with olive oil... just raised images... and the dead...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I don't think he meant that ...



you know......

i'm only clever in black.... i cant help it...thats where i get my power!!


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It was the association with olive oil... just raised images... and the dead...


 
raised ..... what .....?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It was the association with olive oil... just raised images... and the dead...




usually, i tend to just raise suspicions...:lmao:


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> you know......
> 
> i'm only clever in black.... i cant help it...thats where i get my power!!


 
'parently the kahki raises things on hertz ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> raised ..... what .....?


So I don't get a raise then, boss?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> 'parently the kahki raises things on hertz ...


Hives.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> usually, i tend to just raise suspicions...:lmao:


Ah! A suspicious baggage.


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Hives.


 
isn't that what forrest gump thought he had?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

holy cow....

how can i come back with anything?? i cant quit laughing....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm talking to myself here?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Ah! A suspicious baggage.



last time i heard that, i had to get married!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> holy cow....
> 
> how can i come back with anything?? i cant quit laughing....


Then you'd go down well in India - but don't laugh with your mouth full. Bad form.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

hertz, your so far ahead of me, your almost right back behind me now....
dang boy....

i need asprin, sweet tea, and a dic-tionary......with an atlas...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> last time i heard that, i had to get married!!


Only if it's a suspicious swelling.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hertz, your so far ahead of me, your almost right back behind me now....


:shock: You like to be taken from behind?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock: You like to be taken from behind?





there is absolutely no way to answer that....either way, i'm scre-  nevermind. you know what i mean..!!

( very few people make my mouth drop when i read them, your one!!)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> there is absolutely no way to answer that....either way, i'm scre-  nevermind. you know what i mean..!!
> 
> ( very few people make my mouth drop when i read them, your one!!)


Well I think you just answered my question :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

your cruel and unusual....

i knew when i hit post quick reply i made a mistake...

there is no way out of this gracefully.....

hmm...get look at the time..here's my hat, whats my hurry???


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Only if it's a suspicious swelling.


 
are we back to forrest gump?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

run forrest..run....

hey pallie, think hertz has pulled out, as it were???


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> run forrest..run....
> 
> hey pallie, think hertz has pulled out, as it were???


I thought it wise. I didn't want to end up in the sh*t.


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

what was this thread about again?  I know it wasn't fantasy island, sushi or conspiracies ... what was it ... hmmm .....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> what was this thread about again?  I know it wasn't fantasy island, sushi or conspiracies ... what was it ... hmmm .....


:shock: Threads have a theme?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

oops... sorry...

never meant for you to get in trouble...

thinking i need to shut it all down as well....sometimes i am too much...


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oops... sorry...
> 
> never meant for you to get in trouble...
> 
> thinking i need to shut it all down as well....sometimes i am too much...


 
trouble? where? Who? WHat?

It tends to find us.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> sometimes i am too much...


You've put on weight?


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

As much as she's hurled today, I'd say she's about a size 6 by now ...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> As much as she's hurled today, I'd say she's about a size 6 by now ...




god love ya pallie...

if i moved to ethiopia for three years, then died for 12 more, i still couldnt be a size 6...

love ya for the thought...


sick i tell you...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> god love ya pallie...
> 
> *if i moved to ethiopia for three years, then died for 12 more, i still couldnt be a size 6...*
> 
> ...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

>




so not that funny..... but thanks for the up lift..!!

( and for hgihlighting me where i didnt need it.... now all kinds of protesters will be picketing me for ages!! protesters and kahki blazers..what a mix...my day gets better and better!!)


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better, I'm wearing my typical CEO/owner of the company outfit in your honor today. This consists of blue jeans, a black turtleneck, a men's pullover sweater and my muddy $hit covered (up to the ankle baybay) barn boots that I wore to muck out a stall yesterday in the pouring rain. No khaki to be found round these parts.  I even brought my dog to work today. He's pacing the office helping spread your evil spell around. :twisted:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 3, 2006)

see what you started JM?? o m g!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> see what you started JM?? o m g!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, about the dog... I thought he was spreading your spell. Turns out it was only gas.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Well, about the dog... I thought he was spreading your spell. Turns out it was only gas.


You have a gas powered dog? I knew were into cars and 'bikes but that's taking things a little far.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You have a gas powered dog? I knew were into cars and 'bikes but that's taking things a little far.



This dog and his gas is a little far for even me. uke:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

A cork and some superglue?


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't even tempt me.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 4, 2006)

P.G..... your entirely too kind....thanks for not wearing kahki...

i however am again in kahki..dont you wanna hire me?? can i wear black??

i am seriously thinking of applying at a funeral home.... then when one of my old supervisors die, i can put them in solid black, and i would have the last word!!

cool that your get to bring your dog... tell him * woof woof, bark bark growl growl growl...sniff sniff...

he will understand...!!

oh, and i am seeing about a spell for his airish ways!!


----------



## anicole (Jan 4, 2006)

We've had boxers all my life ... so I know about odiferous hounds ...

peeeeeyoooooo!

Raven may still be in kahki, but I happen to know she's stylin' in a NEW garment ... having pulled a Yosemite Sam on the other one  .... *rackin' frackin' ....* stomp stomp stomp ...

I do know how to make all the hair of the wicked step administrator fall out ... pm me if you haven't found that spell yet ...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 4, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> We've had boxers all my life ... so I know about odiferous hounds ...
> 
> peeeeeyoooooo!
> 
> ...



actually, on the gossip side, seems a few dr's are planning a coo...!

i am so in!!  if i can get his knuckle draggin' mouth breathing, arm hair licking self outta here, just maybe i can get my black back!!

workin on the spell pallie..but your help is appreciated!!

thanks for the pep talk last night!  luv ya ...mean it!


----------



## anicole (Jan 4, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> actually, on the gossip side, seems a few dr's are planning a coo...! i am so in!!


 
lemme guess ... clay and woff ... concerts on the river and voodoo dolls ... you have GOT to be the most connected person at that place!

lucky dog ... (thought it fit ... what with PG's comments above!)

for the record ... the armhair licking thing made me gag ...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 4, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> lemme guess ... clay and woff ... concerts on the river and voodoo dolls ... you have GOT to be the most connected person at that place!
> 
> lucky dog ... (thought it fit ... what with PG's comments above!)
> 
> for the record ... the armhair licking thing made me gag ...



knew you'd gag.. your so easy...!!

yep, i think your right..met clay in the hall today..( cow in the hall are ya??)

and then woffard came by...thinking watson, and even thomas!!!

plus others.... and i am not connected.. i just am not easily forgotten...or easy to hide....

voodoo that i do so well.....( oh, think i have a defective voodoo doll... wonder what you do for that??? hex it to make it right???)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i however am again in kahki..


You're in luck. Just been on a fashion site and apparently this Winter kahki is the new black.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 4, 2006)

i have never been a slave to fashion....

but... in saying that, let me say, there is no way on Gods green a** earth that kahki is anywhere near being what black is..

read any form of lit, and you will see the sexy villiness is never described as
" her cold calculating look, that could singe your very soul, struck me like a hard left to the jaw... she glided over to me in the rolling mists of the ocean, her kahki dress barely making a sound..."

NO NO NO.....!!!  she is always in black... velvet, silk, lace, what ever...maybe red... dark dark red.... 

no man alive would find a chick unbelievably attractive in kahkie... that is girl next door, with buck teeth, and a great personality....the one your momma wanted you to date.......( oh, wait...   er... could be me after all....)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> but... in saying that, let me say, there is no way on Gods green a** earth that kahki is anywhere near being what black is..


I think your problem lies with describing the colour as 'khaki'.
Let's try and be a bit more creative with our description...

How does 'dull yellowish-brown' grab you?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 4, 2006)

like baby poop......

as lucy in peanuts says...aaauuuuggghhhhhhhh......


----------



## anicole (Jan 4, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I Let's try and be a bit more creative with our description...


 
How about jaundice heart attack black?  You know, you get all pasty and greenish brownish yellow?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 4, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> How about jaundice heart attack black?  You know, you get all pasty and greenish brownish yellow?



 you know, dont mean to stray off topic here, but that is kinda the forum..

love the new signature you got pallie...

my next alias is gonna be blase......i guess its pronounced different huh??

as far as the color.... i am freeking going nuts in khaki... (h*ll i cant even spell it right most of the time...)

i am gonna have to start drinking if this keeps up.....

then i wont care what color my silly arse self is in....maybe we can go for fushia....or perriwinkle... or charcoal...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

What about if we call khaki 'off black'?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 4, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> What about if we call khaki 'off black'?



ok...how bout way the h*ll off black!!

'hi carrie, please come in to my office, and what?? oh, yes, its the new color for this winter....my friend in the uk said its all the rage, there  ..yes...

oh, no.. its not khaki... its called "way the h*ll off black......"


yep that will be a big trend setter....:mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ok...how bout way the h*ll off black!!
> 
> 'hi carrie, please come in to my office, and what?? oh, yes, its the new color for this winter....my friend in the uk said its all the rage, there  ..yes...
> 
> ...


Just make sure you have matching accessories.... and a hat.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 4, 2006)

i guess underclothes need to be khaki also, right??

(shivers and feels nausea...)

nah, i just cant... once you go black ( underwear) you cant go back...

seriously!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> nah, i just cant... once you go black ( underwear) you cant go back...


You could try doing your laundry more often....


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 5, 2006)

your killing me here, hertz....

you just flip them over, right??? inside out...?  i thought that was all single men did .....


----------



## anicole (Jan 5, 2006)

Man:  "Those aren't skid marks ... they're pinstripes ..."


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 5, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Man:  "Those aren't skid marks ... they're pinstripes ..."


Why do I suddenly feel nauseous?


----------

